# Thinking about starting agility with my dog. Any tips?



## bc_lab_owner (Mar 30, 2016)

I am thinking about starting agility classes this summer with my 1 year old border collie who I would eventually like to compete with. I don't know much about agility really, but I'd like to give it a try. Does anyone know how long you usually have to train before you are ready to compete? Any tips for a beginner? I know border collies are usually pretty good at agility, part of the reason I wanted one. I don't really know what to expect. Any tips or advice?


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

I think how long before competing really depends on the dog and handler. Some dogs are ready sooner, some dogs take longer, same for the handlers.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Just have fun! Find a good trainer and a good place to train. Avoid classes that are marketed as "agility for fun" and work with a trainer who competes successfully. Look for classes that cover foundational skills rather than going straight to obstacles the first day. Foundations are so important and you can never do too much. 

I think most people train somewhere around 1-2 years before they are ready to compete. It really depends on a lot of factors. It depends on how good of a trainer you are, how much work you put into it outside of class, how naturally engaged your dog is and how much they like the sport, and it depends on when you want to enter the ring. Some people enter when the dog is mostly trained, just to see how they do. Other people wait until the dog is trained to a level far beyond novice before they even get near the ring (which obviously takes longer).


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I think a lot depends on whether you plan on going on to National competitions, or just want to run Agility because you and your dog enjoy doing it. You should still start with a good trainer and should start on foundation skills now. There is so much more to learn before you ever start on the obstacles. It also depends a lot on your dog as some dogs take longer to work around other dogs and being off leash. Whatever you decided to do, Agility is a lot of fun for you and your dog.


----------



## DogSupport (Mar 21, 2016)

If you want to bring your border collie to a competition...
Check out videos below about how to do agility training to a border collie.


----------

